# [How-to] iPod Touch / iPhone mit Sunbird synchronisieren



## Autokiller677 (24. November 2009)

*1.**Einleitung*
*2.**Voraussetzungen*
*3.**Kurze Übersicht*
*4.**Step-by-Step Erklärung*

*1.* Hallo iPod Touch / iPhone Besitzer, 

vielleicht steht ihr auch vor dem Problem, das sich der Touch bzw. das  iPhone nur mit Outlook '03/'07 synchronisieren lassen, jedoch nicht mit  Sunbird o.ä. Kalender Programmen.
Ich habe zwar keine Direktlösung, aber auch mit den Umwegen geht das  ganze vollautomatisch, problemlos und sogar kabellos.



*2.*Also Voraussetzung ist ein iPod Touch / iPhone mit der Firmware  2.0 oder höher, (andere iPods funktionieren nicht, da hier die Exchange Server  Funktionalität und das Wlan genutzt werden) oder ein anderes, auf  Windows Mobile basierendes Gerät mit Internet Anbindung.

Ferner muss die Kalender Software sich mit Google Calendar  synchronisieren lassen, bei Sunbird ist dies über dieses Add-on möglich.

Zudem wird ein Google Kalender Account benötigt.



*3.* So eine kurze Übersicht über die Synchronisation: 

1. Die Termine werden von Sunbird mit dem Google Kalender Synchronisiert
  2. Vom Google Kalender werden die Termine mittels dieses kostenlosen  Dienstes über die Exchange Schnittstelle des iPods / iPhones in den  iPod / iPhone geladen. Die Daten werden auf dem Gerät gespeichert, es  muss also keine Permanente Internetverbindung vorhanden sein.
Der Prozess funktioniert auch umgekehrt, dies bedeutet, dass Termine,  die auf dem Gerät eingegeben werden auch auf dem PC landen.



*4.1.* Als erstes sollte das Add-on für Sunbird installiert werden, da durch  dieses  neben dem von Haus aus integriertem Lesezugriff auf den Google  Kalender auch ein Schreibzugriff möglich wird. Nachdem die Datei  runtergeladen wurde, klickt man in Sunbird auf *Extras*,* Add-ons*,  *Installieren*. Hier wählt man das heruntergeladene Add-on aus,  eine *.xpi Datei und klickt auf *Öffnen*, *Installieren* und  zu guter Letzt auf *Sunbird neustarten*. Nachdem Sunbird neu  gestartet wurde, ist das Add-on installiert und aktiv.


  4.2. Als Nächstes muss der Google Kalender in Sunbird eingebunden  werden. Dazu loggt man sich zunächst bei Google in den Kalender ein,  klickt rechts oben im Fenster auf *Einstellungen*, dann unter *Kalendereinstellungen*  auf die Registerkarte *Kalender* und dann auf den Namen des  Kalenders, hier *Beispielkalender*. 
  Falls noch kein Kalender vorhanden ist, kann  durch einen Klick auf *Neuen  Kalender einrichten* ein neuer Kalender erstellt werden.
  Nun scrollt man bis zum Ende der Seite und wählt hinter dem Punkt *Privatadresse*  das Format *ICAL*. Den nun erscheinenden Link kopiert man in die  Zwischenablage.


  4.3. In Sunbird klickt man nun auf *Datei* -> *Externen  Kalender abonnieren*. Hier wählt man *Im Netzwerk* und bestätigt  durch einen Klick auf *Weiter*.
  Auf der folgenden Seite wählt man *Google Kalender* und fügt in  das Feld *Adresse* den zuvor aus den Google Einstellungen kopierten  Link ein und bestätigt durch einen Klick auf *Weiter*.
  Nun gibt man im Feld *Passwort* sein Google Kalender Passwort  ein, damit Google Sunbird den Zugriff auf den Kalender gestattet. Das  Feld *Benutzername *ist bereits ausgefüllt.
  Falls die *Kennwort speichern *Funktion genutzt wird, empfehle  ich dringend in den Sunbrid Einstellungen unter *Erweitert ->  Passwörter* ein Master Passwort zu setzen.

  Im Folgenden Fenster können weiter Einstellungen bezüglich der  Erscheinung des Kalenders in Sunbird vorgenommen werden, wie z.B. der  Name unter dem der Kalender in Sunbird angezeigt wird.
  Durch Klicks auf *Weiter* und *Fertig stellen* wir d der  Prozess beendet. Falls im Google Kalender schon Termine vorhanden sind,  werden diese nun auch in Sunbird angezeigt. Jetzt können wie gewohnt  Termine eingegeben, verändert und gelöscht werden, die Änderungen werden  sofort in den Google Kalender übernommen.

  Es ist darauf zu achten, dass links in der Spalte im Register *Kalenderliste*  der Google Kalender (Erkennbar am Namen) mit einem Häkchen aktiviert  ist, alle anderen Kalender sollten deaktiviert werden, sobald sämtliche  Termine aus diesen in den Google Kalender übertragen worden sind. Dies  ist durch Klicks auf *Datei* und *Externe Kalender neu laden *zu  erreichen.Wenn nur noch der Google Kalender aktiviert ist sollten nun  weiterhin alle Termine angezeigt werden.
 

*4.4.1* *NuevaSync*  Jetzt müssen die Termine noch aus dem  Google Kalender auf den iPod /das iPhone.
  Dafür wird der kostenlose Dienst NuevaSync benötigt. Alternativ kann auch dieser  Dienst von Google genutzt werden, mehr dazu in 4.4.2

  Nachdem man sich auch hier einen Account eingerichtet hat und den Link in der  Bestätigungsemail angeklickt hat, klickt man auf der nun erscheinenden  Seite auf *Setup*.

  Auf der folgenden Seite aktiviert man die Synchronisation des  Kalenders durch einen Klick auf *Change* in der entsprechenden  Zeile. Es folgen Klicks auf *Google, Change* und* Click to  configure your service… *und gibt im Feld *Your Google Account id*  seine Google E-Mail Adresse ein (Google Benutzername + @googlemail.com)

  Dann gestattet man NuevaSync Zugriff auf den Google Kalender indem man  auf der sich öffnenden Google Seite auf *Grant access* klickt  (vorher muss man sich ggf. bei Google einloggen).
  Durch einen Klick auf *continue* wird die Konfiguration des  NueavaSync Accounts abgeschlossen.


*4.4.2 Google Sync* Alternativ zu NuevaSync kann auch Google  Sync genutzt werden. Beide  Dienste werden noch als Beta bezeichnet. Allerdings benötigt der Google  Dienst (laut Googles Angaben) Firmware 2.2 oder höher, und alle, die  aufgrund eines Jailbreaks o.ä. nicht updaten möchten, da sonst alle  Programme aus dem Jailbreak verloren gehen (so wie ich ) sind mit  NuevaSync besser bedient, da dort jede 2.x Firmware genügt.
Also, mittlerweile habe ich das Update auf 2.2.1 gemacht, da es mit _AptBackup  _ein relativ zuverlässiges Backup Programm für Programme aus dem  Jailbreak gibt.
Nun dies tut hier aber nichts zur Sache.

Da das Einrichten des Dienstes nahezu genauso verläuft wie bei NuevaSync  (es müssen lediglich andere URL's eingegeben werden) und es bei Google  eine ausführliche, bebilderte Anleitung gibt  spare ich  es mir an diesem Punkt, den Punkt 4.5 komplett neu zu schreiben und  setze lediglich in Klammern hinter jeden Eingabepunkt von NuevaSync im  Abschnitt 4.5 die entsprechende Angabe für Google Sync.



  4.5 Jetzt muss nur noch der iPod / das iPhone eingestellt werden  (Konfiguratonsanleitungen für Windows Mobile Geräte gibt es hier (für Google Sync  hier )
  Auf dem iPod / iPhone geht man wie folgt vor: *Einstellungen ->  Mail, Kontakte, Kalender -> Account hinzufügen -> Microsoft  Exchange *
  Unter E-Mail gibt man die E-Mail Adresse ein, mit der man sich bei  NuevaSync registriert hat,  also *nicht zwangsläufig* die Google  Adresse. Wenn man sich mit der Google Adresse registriert hat, gibt man  natürlich diese hier an.

  Unter *Benutzername *gibt man den NuevaSync Benutzernamen ein,  unter Kennwort das Passwort welches man bei NuevaSync verwendet hat.  (Bei Google Sync: Google E-Mail Adresse, außerdem muss unter Passwort  das Google Passwort angegeben werden.)
  Unter *Beschreibung* kann eine beliebige Beschreibung des  Accounts eingegeben werden. Diese Beschreibung wird im iPod/iPhone  später als Accountname angezeigt.
  Es folgen Klicks auf *Return->Weiter->Akzeptieren*.

  Nun gibt man unter *Server* www.nuevasync.com (bei Google Sync: m.google.com)  ein und klickt auf *Return* sowie auf *Weiter*.
  Jetzt wählt man  E-Mails und Kontakte ab, sodass nur der Kalender  synchronisiert wird. Falls man bei NuevaSync einen weiteren Dienst  zusätzlich zur Kalendersynchronisation gewählt hat, so lässt man diesen  selbstverständlich auch hier aktiviert. (Bei Google Sync werden zum  jetzigen Zeitpunkt (03.05.2009) nur Kontakte und Kalender untersützt,  E-Mails jedoch nicht.)
  Es folgt ein Klick auf *Fertig*.


  Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Wenn ihr jetzt den Kalender öffnet, sollten  eure Termine schon eingetragen sein.

  Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit diesem How-to helfen, ich selber habe  bei Google viele Stunden suchen müssen, bis ich auf diese Möglichkeit  gestoßen bin.


  Mit freundlichen Grüßen

  Autokiller677


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. November 2009)

History:
24.11.2009, 17:08 How-to geht online.


----------



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

Keine einzige Rückmeldung, schade.
Tolles HowTo und gut geschrieben, werde es in den nächsten Tagen einmal ausprobieren.
Nur ob sich jeder seine Termine von Google erspähen lassen will ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. Februar 2010)

Nunja, dass mit den Terminen ist so eine Sache.
Andererseits ist die Frage, was Google davon hat, wenn die wissen, wann ich zum Kieferortophäden gehe und meine Mathe Klausur schreibe und wieso die überhaupt was von mir wollen sollten. Schließlich haben die millionen Kundendaten und interessieren sich eh nicht für irgendeinen kleinen, durchschnittlichen Schüler.


----------



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Nunja, dass mit den Terminen ist so eine Sache.
> Andererseits ist die Frage, was Google davon hat, wenn die wissen, wann ich zum Kieferortophäden gehe und meine Mathe Klausur schreibe und wieso die überhaupt was von mir wollen sollten. Schließlich haben die millionen Kundendaten und interessieren sich eh nicht für irgendeinen kleinen, durchschnittlichen Schüler.



Ja, allerdings vllt. dafür dass jemand z.B. Krebs hat.

MFG
windows


----------



## midnight (3. Februar 2010)

Das ganze funktioniert auch ohne Google mit einem iCal-Kalender. Gibt diverse Seiten die sowas hosten, wer es ganz sicher haben wills kann auch selbst aufsetzen (=

so far


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Februar 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings vllt. dafür dass jemand z.B. Krebs hat.
> 
> MFG
> windows


Naja, man muss eben von Fall zu Fall entscheiden. Es wäre auch blöd, sich als Manager einen Account da zu machen und die Geschäftssachen alle Google zu überlassen.


midnight schrieb:


> Das ganze funktioniert auch ohne Google mit einem iCal-Kalender. Gibt diverse Seiten die sowas hosten, wer es ganz sicher haben wills kann auch selbst aufsetzen (=
> 
> so far


Wie meinst du das jetzt genau? Sowas ähnliches wie Exchange oder was?
Von sowas hab ich noch nie was gehört.


----------



## midnight (6. Februar 2010)

Nein, iCal ist ein Kalenderformat. Diese Kalender kannst du dann im iPod und mit Sunbird (mit Outlook weniger gut) abonieren. Dein Kalender liegt also auf einem (geschützen) Webserver und du kannst ihn immer mit deinem lokalen Kalender abgleichen. Und alles ganz ohne Google (=

so far


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Februar 2010)

Ja, das Kalenderformat iCal kenne ich. Aber es ist eben immer dasselbe, dein Kalender liegt irgendwo auf einem Server im Internet.
Am sichersten ist immer noch Outlook nehmen, aktuell habe ich Outlook als Beta 2010, ist wirklich komfortabel. Aber leider hält die Beta nicht ewig...


----------



## midnight (6. Februar 2010)

Naja du kannst es ja auch auf einem eigenen Server installieren, sofern du denn einen besitzt. Aber ich habs lieber auf nem Server da als bei Google 

so far


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Februar 2010)

Hast du dafür irgenwie ein How-to oder so?
Bzw. mit welchem Programm geht so was?


----------



## midnight (7. Februar 2010)

Du kannst dir zum Beispiel bei iCal-Exchange einen Kalender erstellen.
Im iPod kannst du ihn so abonieren: Einstellungen ->Mail, Kontakte, Kalender ->Account hinzufügen -> Andere -> CalDAV-Account hinzufügen. Dann die Daten von iCal-Exchange angeben, fertig.
Wenn du den Kalender aboniert hast, kannst du noch einstellen wie oft er aktualisiert werden soll.

Wie man den Kalender im Sunbird abonierst kann ich dir so aber nicht sagen, ist aber nicht sonderlich schwer.

so far


----------

